# Reasonable Shipping Fees to Western Europe



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi All,

I'm looking for something I thought would be pretty simple but it's turning into a huge task.

I want to buy some UK-roasted beans (looking for a "typical Italian"-type espresso result) from an online seller with reasonable shipping fees to Western Europe (I'm based in Germany at the moment).

So far I've found HasBean, which have decent rates (around £5 shipping on 500g in about 5 days) but as most here know their beans tend towards lighter roast and I'm looking for something with a little less acidity.

Contacting dozens of websites through email or having to fill out entire forms just to find out delivery costs is very time-consuming.

I'd appreciate it if anyone can recommend a seller with good shipping rates to Europe and dark roast beans.

Thanks!

Jake


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rave do European delivery and sounds like Italian job is right up your street


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Why UK roasted beans? Surely postage would be a lot cheaper on EU mainland?

Boot Koffie / Golden Coffee Box do dark roast beans and roast in the Netherlands.

I know a few other roasters in west EU that are amazing, but they all roast light.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have a look on the rave website, you can order as a guest, so just punch in your delivery details and it will tell you the cost.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Bonanza from Berlin also roast some spectacular beans, but again in a more Nordic style of roast, but the guest coffees I sampled from there at North Tea Power in Manchester were spectacular both as espresso via their EK and as pour over again ground on the EK, and if I hadn't already bought some beans from The barn at Takk that day and had loads at home I would have bought a kilo of the Bonanza stuff it was that good.


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions so far, guys.

Sounds like a lot of love for Rave. They seem to have fixed-rate shipping which is not cheap (£12.50), but looks like if I order 2KG of Italian Job and freeze 1.5KG when it arrives then it would work out pretty economical.

I'll also look into the Golden Coffee Box and Bonanza suggestions. Once I get my fix of Italian tradition I'd certainly not be averse to trying lighter roasts.

Keep the suggestions coming!

best,

Jake


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Ohhhh you mentioned freezing beans.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Charliej said:


> Bonanza from Berlin also roast some spectacular beans, but again in a more Nordic style of roast, but the guest coffees I sampled from there at North Tea Power in Manchester were spectacular both as espresso via their EK and as pour over again ground on the EK, and if I hadn't already bought some beans from The barn at Takk that day and had loads at home I would have bought a kilo of the Bonanza stuff it was that good.


Is there a roaster directory with comments on here? Sure there used to be?


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

I have been ordering from hasbean and rave. I will check out quantities and respective freight but I remember that hasbean was a bit more expensive than rave. I am based in cyprus and freight is usually more than western europe.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

jonc said:


> Is there a roaster directory with comments on here? Sure there used to be?


There is a list of UK based roasters in the beans subforum, it's a sticky at the top of the page.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

OK nice one thanks


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

jonc said:
 

> Is there a roaster directory with comments on here? Sure there used to be?


It's a great list for UK residents, Jon, but quite a few UK roasters don't ship outside the UK, so it's very tedious to visit websites and have to try to find this out (sometimes this information is hidden in "Terms & Conditions," etc.).

Shipping costs to mainland Europe also vary wildly, so the thread I've started here serves a different purpose from that list.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

JakeBarnes said:


> It's a great list for UK residents, Jon, but quite a few UK roasters don't ship outside the UK, so it's very tedious to visit websites and have to try to find this out (sometimes this information is hidden in "Terms & Conditions," etc.).
> 
> Shipping costs to mainland Europe also vary wildly, so the thread I've started here serves a different purpose from that list.


Ah yes - I appreciate that - the respondents reply just made me wonder.

Sorry but I was selfishly thinking for me (sorry!) not for you (sorry again!)

On the flipside of my selfishness, if you want some specific beans and need them shipping I can always post them out to you at cost if they won't?


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

jonc said:


> Ah yes - I appreciate that - the respondents reply just made me wonder.
> 
> Sorry but I was selfishly thinking for me (sorry!) not for you (sorry again!)
> 
> On the flipside of my selfishness, if you want some specific beans and need them shipping I can always post them out to you at cost if they won't?


Very kind of you to make the offer, Jon -- I may well take you up on that in the future!

I'm running very low on the HasBean Brazil Perfetio (enjoyed it but as I mentioned, looking for something a little darker) so I've just pulled the trigger on some Rave Italian Job. Ordering 2KG is the only way to have the shipping fees (£12.50!) make sense.

I'm still definitely open to other UK Roaster suggestions and ideas -- just started last November so hoping to build up my experience over time.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, sure, it's no biggy I've got a post office here so can relay easily enough.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

As long as this isn't some drug dealing scam. I don't want to be complicit in that!


----------



## JakeBarnes (Nov 23, 2013)

jonc said:


> As long as this isn't some drug dealing scam. I don't want to be complicit in that!


Just don't look in the box, Jon, and everything will be fine.


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Ha ha! Nice...


----------

